# Shish Kebab



## lyndalou (Apr 10, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe for a marinade for beef Shish Kebab? Also, how can I cook the onions and peppers so that they are just done, not raw? Will appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2008)

There are many marinades possible.  I keep it simple to allow the flavor of the meat to shine.  Cut up onion and garlic and toss with the meat cubes (we use lamb but beef is also good).  Refrigerate overnight.

Cook the veggies separate from the meat and keep them warm while grilling the meat.  That will allow much more even cooking as the meat and veggies cook at different times.

I tend to grill whole peppers, sliced onion and whole tomato on the grill until done then move them to a covered bowl while grilling the meat.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 10, 2008)

I do not have specific recipe, but I like vinegar base marinade for beef. Dilute vinegar with some water add some olive oil, dijon mustard mix well together. It should be tasty and some what vinegary to taste but not too vinegary. I also season the meat well before marinading. Dice a lots of onions lay it on the bottom then meat then more onion to cover the meat. Poor the marinade over. Let it seat for good 24 hours or more. Then pat it dry before griling. When serving the meat serve with a lots of drained oninons from the marinade.


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 10, 2008)

imagination and what you like for marinaide; I tend to favor a citrus, ginger, garlic, scallion, touch of soy -not long about an hour -I,too,want the meat to 'star'-I bake my onions whole; like a baked potato, then cut and assemble-peppers I like roasted on the grill


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 11, 2008)

Chef Mark said:


> imagination and what you like for marinaide; I tend to favor a citrus, ginger, garlic, scallion, touch of soy -not long about an hour -I,too,want the meat to 'star'-I bake my onions whole; like a baked potato, then cut and assemble-peppers I like roasted on the grill


You get a nice smoked flavor in the onions if you cook them whole all the skins still on them. You can spray them lightly with water. That way when the skins burn off, basically, you have a nice, soft, cooked onion. Cut into your choice of wedges.  Mmmm


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 12, 2008)

At its simplest, we like olive oil, red wine vingegar, soy sauce and my favorite seasoning blend.  We dress it up on occasion, but this is something even my girls and hubby can remember how to do and have ready if I'm running late from work, etc.  And it is consistently GOOD.


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 12, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> You get a nice smoked flavor in the onions if you cook them whole all the skins still on them. You can spray them lightly with water. That way when the skins burn off, basically, you have a nice, soft, cooked onion. Cut into your choice of wedges. Mmmm


great tip ! Thankx


----------



## AMSeccia (Apr 12, 2008)

mbasiszta said:


> You get a nice smoked flavor in the onions if you cook them whole all the skins still on them. You can spray them lightly with water. That way when the skins burn off, basically, you have a nice, soft, cooked onion. Cut into your choice of wedges. Mmmm


 
This is really an excellent tip!  I worked at a local supper club here for years, and they ALWAYS roasted the prime rib with the onions in their skins.  The chef also likes the color it gives the aus jus.  He wouldn't ever say why when someone asked, but you can really learn a lot by just silently watching.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 12, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for a marinade for beef Shish Kebab? Also, how can I cook the onions and peppers so that they are just done, not raw? Will appreciate any suggestions.


 
I don't mind if the veggies are crisp-tender, but you could:

Cut the veggies smaller & uniform in size, or skewer & grill the veggies on a separate skewer. If you're doing shrimp or chicken, you could start the veggie skewers first.

Here's one that's not the same old same old, I've been hanging onto.

*Beef Braciole Skewers with Bread and Lemons*

https://www.cooking.com/recipes/static/recipe3311.htm


----------

